# Cold smoking bacon in the uds



## akdutchguy (Apr 1, 2016)

So my last batch of bacon was not that good. It turned out ok. It got way over smoked for my taste. And way too salty. I used pops wet brine on the bellies. I ended up soaking the bellies after cold smoking for 4 days. I changed the water a bunch. It became edible. Just took a lot longer. I used the tube smoker for the cold smoke in my uds. I had all the inlets open up. It was about 35 degrees that night. The temp got up to 53 in the smoker. Has anybody used a uds for cold smoking?  I was wondering if there was not enough heat to get a good draft going. I would like to skip the soak and just do the age after the cold smoke. I cut the salt back to 1/2 cup per gallon. Hope that helps the salt level. If anybody has any recommendations for cold smoking in the uds I could use some help
Jason


----------



## smoked alaskan (Apr 1, 2016)

I don't have any bacon smoking experience so can't give advice but great to see a fellow Alaskan here, even from my neck of the woods.

Born and raised in Ak. Left Big Lake bout 3 years ago to come down here to America to take care of my grand baby.  Miss the fishin !

Cheers my friend 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 and good luck with the bacon situation !


----------



## akdutchguy (Apr 2, 2016)

Hard to beat fresh smoked salmon. Will keep you guys posted on the bacon. Got a suckling pig in the uds this morning for dinner tomorrow.


----------



## derag2 (Apr 3, 2016)

what did you use for salt the first time?  1 cup?  And did you use table salt?  I'm gonna try pops brine when I get my smoke house built, but I'm not a big salt guy...


----------



## akdutchguy (Apr 3, 2016)

I used 3/4 cup per gal kosher salt


----------

